# Loud static and then no TiVo sounds



## TivoJD (Feb 8, 2005)

Has anyone else had this happen? I am moving around in the menu and normal tivo sounds, then a blast of static for a second and then no tivo sounds, but TV sound is fine. I have a Roamio Plus connected by HDMI to Vizio E422VL. Roamio is set to PCM and not Dolby. The only way I can get the TiVo sounds to return is to reboot.

Edit: Disregard, saw in another thread where this was mentioned and how to fix without rebooting.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

I have had this happen and found a simple fix was to put Roamio into standby for a few seconds.


----------



## DrewTivo (Mar 30, 2005)

Yes - just had this problem this morning (not first time). Standby does the trick.


----------



## Old Hickory (Jan 13, 2011)

Yes and like others I've found that a quick standby will fix the issue. 

Strange.


----------



## ertyu (Nov 4, 2003)

I always go into the sound settings, switch to Dolby, go out of the menu, then back in and set the sound back. Standby sounds quicker, I'll have to try that.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

This might not help, but my box, which goes through an AVR, has been coming up in PCM recently. I found that just hitting Pause (which kills audio), then Pause again starts the audio in DD.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

This bug has been around for about 5 years or more. Maybe one day there will be a fix...


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

rainwater said:


> This bug has been around for about 5 years or more. Maybe one day there will be a fix...


5 years? The OP hardware hasn't existed for 3 years yet and the software went through a complete rewrite less than 2 years ago.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

atmuscarella said:


> 5 years? The OP hardware hasn't existed for 3 years yet and the software went through a complete rewrite less than 2 years ago.


I assume it was a problem on the Premieres too. I've had my Roamio Plus for about 3 years and have had this problem that entire time. It doesn't happen that often, but when it does it's very annoying. You'd think TiVo could fix this after at least 3-5 years. The static burst sometimes happens to me when switching from an HD screen to an SD screen in the UI. You'd think that TiVo could finally get the entire UI to all HD screens.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

atmuscarella said:


> 5 years? The OP hardware hasn't existed for 3 years yet and the software went through a complete rewrite less than 2 years ago.


The issue came with the original Premiere and hasn't changed since. Changes in the UI haven't made a difference. I've reported it to TiVo too many times to count.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

rainwater said:


> The issue came with the original Premiere and hasn't changed since. Changes in the UI haven't made a difference. I've reported it to TiVo too many times to count.


Interesting. While I have a Premiere , Roamio, & Bolt, I pay so little attention to the TiVo sounds I really have no idea if they have ever stopped working on any of my units. I have a hard time believing it could be a hardware problem (but who knows) more likely there is some hidden software problem, that is only triggered by a certain set of circumstances.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

atmuscarella said:


> Interesting. While I have a Premiere , Roamio, & Bolt, I pay so little attention to the TiVo sounds I really have no idea if they have ever stopped working on any of my units. I have a hard time believing it could be a hardware problem (but who knows) more likely there is some hidden software problem, that is only triggered by a certain set of circumstances.


It happens rarely but when it does you will hear a loud blast of static. It is unmistakable. I am actually scared it will blow my soundbar speakers one day. It would seem to be a software problem as I can't imagine a hardware problem lasting that many generations of TiVos.


----------



## MacBrian (Feb 24, 2002)

rainwater said:


> I am actually scared it will blow my soundbar speakers one day.


I'm concerned about it blowing my EARS...or worse, giving me a heart attack! 

That blast of static can be quite alarming when it happens...and then after it happens I jump back _into_ my skin - I get irked that this bug is still around.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

But it's so rare. Between all my TiVos I might run into it once every year or two.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

aaronwt said:


> But it's so rare. Between all my TiVos I might run into it once every year or two.


The point is that it should never happen at all, but it seems that just about everyone that uses a TiVo has had it happen to them at least once.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

I don't remember it on a scale of years ago but it's been happening to me quite frequently lately while in the menus with a program in the picture window.


----------



## Tipperton (May 23, 2017)

I've had a TiVo Bolt now for about six months and have had the static problem occur at least three times. In every case the static does not go away and drowns out everything, including the screen reader which I need because I am blind.

The stand by trick doesn't work for me because I have no way to navigate to it with the screen reader pretty well drowned out, I can just hear it but it is unintelligible through the static.

The next time it happens, I'll have to try the pause trick, I don't think I've ever tried that one before.

Otherwise, my only option is to unplug the box for 30 seconds, then plug it back in and wait for it to boot up.


----------

